# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Qidi Technology Printer Forum

## Agolont

I have not seen a thread for this brand name, of which I have one, the X-CF Pro  I wanted to print carbon fiber and more advanced nylons and experiment with the most inert plastics out there.

----------


## fred_dot_u

Discord has a section for QIDI printers and a separate sub-section for that particular printer. I'm not fully versed in Discord terms, and section and sub-section might not be the correct references.

----------

